# Glamour by Amina



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 30, 2011)

PLM silver was used for light.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 30, 2011)

Superb imagery!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 30, 2011)

The post is pretty good. I think she needs more neck.


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 31, 2011)

Thx.. yes she has a bit short neck.


----------



## ghache (Aug 31, 2011)

How did you use the PLM in these shots,

i have the 64 inch version of it and i've only used it for fill so far. 

did you use it as main light? how do you like the contrast? how far from model?

I really need to use mine a bit more lol


----------



## pixilstudio (Aug 31, 2011)

i would like to see a little more light on her face on the first pic


----------



## cnutco (Aug 31, 2011)

Super nice!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Virtuosos (Aug 31, 2011)

Amazing...stunningly beautiful girl and great shots to compliment her.


----------

